
Font Awesome Accounts - citrusui
https://fontawesome.com
======
citrusui
Because I didn't want to make the title obscenely long:

People who backed Font Awesome 5 through Kickstarter are beginning to receive
emails where they can register their own Font Awesome accounts. Currently, I'm
only able to update my name and my password; I cannot link my GitHub account
yet (perhaps due to very high traffic).

Once the GitHub issue is fixed, you should be able to access the Font Awesome
Pro repository here: [https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-Awesome-
Pro](https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-Awesome-Pro)

